# 5 Vegas Series A Artisan Cigar Review - Decent, not great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This little stick looked great and had a lot of pototential I was hoping. Contruction and burn was excellent. It did not go out even though I let ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Artisan Cigar Review - Decent, not great


----------

